# Replies need to be checked by moderator



## Burnah (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, replied to a thread a thread in gd earlier and it said it wont be shown until checked by a mod, just replied to another in gd and it is showing straight away? :confused1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just saw this...I now approve posts a few tiems a day. Unless your posts were breaking the rules they should now be posted  (I was a bit slack over Christmas, apologies  )


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

We where enjoying the slackness lol


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

I am having same problem and my replies arent appearing when trying to post in the losing weight forum :confused1:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DavidG said:


> I am having same problem and my replies arent appearing when trying to post in the losing weight forum :confused1:


dont worry im sure Katy will approve

But there is a slim chance of her not approving it BOOM

See what i did there,

slim chance: weight loss forum. Classic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DavidG said:


> I am having same problem and my replies arent appearing when trying to post in the losing weight forum :confused1:


Relax man the beautiful Katie will have it approved once she's finished servicing the boss :rolleye:


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

Breda said:


> Relax man the beautiful Katie will have it approved once she's finished servicing the boss :rolleye:


Who's the boss?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Katy said:


> Just saw this...I now approve posts a few tiems a day. Unless your posts were breaking the rules they should now be posted  (I was a bit slack over Christmas, apologies  )


I have gotten away with sooooo much **** lol

only kiddin!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> dont worry im sure Katy will approve
> 
> But there is a slim chance of her not approving it BOOM
> 
> ...


Don't give up the day job


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

DavidG said:


> Who's the boss?


your mother, clearly..


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> your mother, clearly..


Actually it's the Mrs or that's what I let her believe...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Relax man the beautiful Katie will have it approved once she's finished servicing the boss :rolleye:


I've finally approved the posts. Not very well at the moment so sorry for the delay guys.



DavidG said:


> Who's the boss?


Lorian is the owner of the forum


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Any pictures of servicing the boss?


Behave yourself Mac Katy isnt feeling well

Hope you feel better soon Katy.... I'll hold down the fort in your absence x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Any pictures of servicing the boss?


I'm not really an exhibitionist...sorry.



Breda said:


> Behave yourself Mac Katy isnt feeling well
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Katy.... I'll hold down the fort in your absence x


Thanks honey...gradually feeling a bit better 

Always good to have support 

x


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

**this post will not appear until it has been approved by a moderator**


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Breda said:


> Behave yourself Mac Katy isnt feeling well
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Katy.... I'll hold down the fort in your absence x


Please miss, can I carry your stuff for you 

Looking good in yr new AVI bro


----------

